# WWE 'covers up' Undertaker's apparent baldness...seriously...



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHA 
I can't wait till Mania when he comes out with a a bob cut.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Couldn't they have used an older photo or something?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

This degrading of the deadman upsets me


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

That's so bad it's funny. The Undertaker must look like this under that fireball:


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Obi-Wan did this to him. That's what happens when you join the dark side.

Also, it would be hilarious if his wig comes off during his match at Mania.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lmao.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

> WWE has released four different “WrestleMania” covers for the March 2012 issue of WWE Magazine, featuring The Undertaker, Triple H, John Cena and The Rock.
> 
> The magazine indicates that Triple H will face The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXVIII. The headline for “The Game” cover says “Can The Game End The Deadman’s Reign?” while the headline for the issue bearing The Undertaker reads “Will “The Streak” Survive?”
> 
> *The Undertaker cover was apparently designed to conceal his lack of hair as his head is surrounded by photoshopped fire, with no hair visible. Many people have speculated taker donned a wig in his return to television last week after a photograph surfaced online last summer in which he appeared bald. The Wrestling Observer subsequently reported that The Undertaker had indeed shaved his head.*


lol


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Dude's forhead is infinite.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, that just looks awful. 

Am I the only one that thinks that most covers of WWE magazine are bad? The Orton one from the last issue wasn't that good, either.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Who'd have thought that at this year's Wrestlemania Kane would have a full head of hair and The Undertaker would be bald?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he should've just come back as a racist skinhead biker and challenged mark henry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Who'd have thought that at this year's Wrestlemania Kane would have a full head of hair and The Undertaker would be bald?


*I think they share the same wig.*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't really know what to make of that cover. The fact that he's not wearing his hat says something, I think. Wouldn't it have just been easier for him to wear it and the extensions he reportedly wore on Raw?

I hate most WWE Magazine covers, just because they all seem to be so generic. Every Cena and Orton cover is the same. Cena = stand there looking tough, mouth open to show he's.....growling, or yelling....or something, and Orton = concentrating, "predator" look. And it's usually the same cycle of guys like these two, anyway. If you skip an issue for two or three months, it's usually the same guy on the cover last time you read it.

Sigh........I miss RAW Magazine.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

What the...?

What do the WWE have planned if indeed he is bald/has short hair?! :fpalm They could have just brought him out however he actually looked... And I didn't believe the head-shaving stories till now. Is that 100% real? :shock


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think they share the same wig.*


 The Undertaker should have worn it for the photoshoot. He's as bald as a coot on that magazine cover. God knows how he'll look at Wrestlemania. I guess he'll wear a bandana with a wig stuck to it?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it's called a weave *****


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If Taker actually is bald I'm going to be so confused lol. It will just be.....weird. Like seriously _seriously_ weird. Taker - hair = all credibility gone. That's the key to ending the streak. Take away his hair, take away his credibility and you can win lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahahaha-ha, this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

WTF are they going to do when he actually wrestles and he's been wearing a wig the whole time?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

If the WWE do not resolve this quickly and fans get wind of Undertaker's wig we could be getting 'Underfaker' chants.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> WTF are they going to do when he actually wrestles and he's been wearing a wig this whole time?


same thing as this guy








or alcia fox


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wooow that is insane. I don't know if I should laugh or uh, wow! I hope this means they are going to work this into the story somehow. Why have him return with a wig only release a cover with him bald unless it's going to be addressed on TV..


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Mister Excitement said:


> WTF are they going to do when he actually wrestles and he's been wearing a wig the whole time?


WM is in April, who knows how much his hair will grow in that time?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

scrilla said:


> same thing as this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's going to look terrible. I'd rather see him completely bald.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It will be a hair vs streak match at Mania I am guessing then.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess the rumors are true. WWE better not make up some lame story why he doesn't have hair if he does go with the bald/short hair look.




scrilla said:


> he should've just come back as a racist skinhead biker and challenged mark henry


No, he should keep the wig so Henry can tell Taker he's gon split it.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

If people want to know what he might look like:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao if they work the baldness into the storyline. Taker watched the Mania 27 match so many times he went bald and has come back for vengeance lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

A bald and clean shaven look for The Undertaker can work IMO. He would look pretty cool I think. 

They can continue with the storyline that Undertaker is weak and Triple H doesnt want to face him for his own good. Like Flair/HBK, making Undertaker look like an underdog and weak and vulnerable. Then let Undertaker cut a creepy promo with no lights whatsoever a week before WM 28 about how he is not the underdog but is the Phenom and Triple H should be worried about his fate rather than the streak and all that crap and coming out at WM 28 bald-headed, cleanshaven and a new bad-ass attire.

That would only not make him not look like an idiot for wearing that wig all along but will also be an another highlight of the night at wm about Undertaker's new look and all.

P.S. Not necessarily clean shaven and bald, a bald head and a goatee would look cool too. Like Kratos from God of War.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Clique said:


> I guess the rumors are true. WWE better not make up some lame story why he doesn't have hair if he does go with the bald/short hair look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Taker wants to beat HHH by shocking the shit clean out of him by turning up at Mania bald lol.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

I would shit if his wig fell off during a match at Wrestlemania


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

where's the big evil when you need him


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't want to believe he was bald...but the obvious fake hair on Raw and now this.....smh. 
I'm sure he shaved his head for a reason.
But maybe he should do a Red Skull gimmick. 
That would be boss!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Expect to see these signs at Wrestlemania:

"The Baldman"
"The Hair Streak 20-0"
"The Follicle Phenom"
"Rest in Hair Piece"


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

It could be a serious angle I guess, have HHH do something terrible to him.


----------



## The Gr8 Wilenko (Mar 4, 2007)

Camille Léone said:


> Dude's forhead is infinite.


More like a fivehead...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao if they work the baldness into the storyline. Taker watched the Mania 27 match so many times he went bald and has come back for vengeance lol.


Lol, I could see them saying he shaved his head and became a complete recluse after Trips denied him..


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Undertaker looks like Ghost Rider in that pic.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

horrible photoshop work

why not let him wear the wig and then add the fire to it ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol he shaved his head for the same reasons Dwayne did. trying to be more like the GOAT

:austin


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Redrox said:


> Lol, I could see them saying he shaved his head and became a complete recluse after Trips denied him..


He won the match but was a broken man. He got home, Michelle was disgusted and made him shave his head before locking him in a room with a shrine to HHH and making him watch the match over and over again. Evil bitch.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> If Taker actually is bald I'm going to be so confused lol. It will just be.....weird. Like seriously _seriously_ weird. Taker - hair = all credibility gone. That's the key to ending the streak. Take away his hair, take away his credibility and you can win lol.



funny, im sure you werent confused when he was rocking this style...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Taker embraced the hate too much, but he might have a buzz cut by WM, my hair is like that all the time, a 1 in a barbershop terms, he will look different at WM, but he won't look completely bald.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

It will be worked into the storyline, just like it was for Kurt Angle.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope they make him wear a wig for the match and then HHH pulls it off or it falls off accidentally. That'd be a great moment for me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> funny, im sure you werent confused when he was rocking this style...


Which was what? 10 years ago? Taker coming out in 2012 with a bald head is like HHH coming out with short hair, CM Punk coming out with no bags under his eyes, Stone Cold coming out with a toupee and Rock coming out with a pink freaking wig. Yes, it's that weird.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> funny, im sure you werent confused when he was rocking this style...


it is indeed weird and would irritate the fuck outta me


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe they'll give him back the mask he used for abit and he can wear a wig(and wrestle with it) like Kane is doing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

superfudge said:


> I hope they make him wear a wig for the match and then HHH pulls it off or it falls off accidentally. That'd be a great moment for me.


CAN TRIPLE H, CAN THE GAME END THE STRE.......WHAT THE....GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!! THE UNDERTAKER!! UNDERTAKER'S WIG JUST FELL OFF AND HE LOOKS PISSED!! OH WE GOT A SLOBBERKNOCKER ON OUR HANDS RIGHT NOW FOLKS!!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Maybe they'll give him back the mask he used for abit and he can wear a wig(and wrestle with it) like Kane is doing.


 Look closely: that mask isn't touching his hair. The Undertaker's only hope is wearing a bandana with wig attached or he'll be wrestling bald. The Deadman's hair days are dead.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

AS someone said, he looks like Ghost rider.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If WWE knew Undertaker was bald, which they obviously did, why didn't they let him return with his ''American Badass'' character then it could be explained why he is bald. His ''Deadman'' character has been stale for years, and considering this might be Undertaker's last WrestleMania, I would of liked to have seen one final run with his biker gimmick. Anyone else really miss his entrance with the motorbike? With the size of WrestleMania arenas these days that would be one impressive entrance.

Besides, can Undertaker really wrestle a good-length match in a wig and still look convincing?


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Look closely: that mask isn't touching his hair. The Undertaker's only hope is wearing a bandana with wig attached or he'll be wrestling bald. The Deadman's hair days are dead.


you know they can make him a new mask, right?


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

could simply have plugs and have his hair pulled way back for the shoot.. I'm a photographer myself, many ways that this can work without him actually being bald.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Boneduster said:


> you know they can make him a new mask, right?


Nobody ever associates The Undertaker with a mask. It would not work.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

rise said:


> If WWE knew Undertaker was bald, which they obviously did, why didn't they let him return with his ''American Badass'' character then it could be explained why he is bald. His ''Deadman'' character has been stale for years, and considering this might be Undertaker's last WrestleMania, I would of liked to have seen one final run with his biker gimmick. Anyone else really miss his entrance with the motorbike? With the size of WrestleMania arenas these days that would be one impressive entrance.
> 
> Besides, can Undertaker really wrestle a good-length match in a wig and still look convincing?


 The American Bad Ass was his worst gimmick. It was basically Stone Cold on a motorbike with a Limp Bizkit theme song.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Two words only: Hair implant.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> CAN TRIPLE H, CAN THE GAME END THE STRE.......WHAT THE....GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!! THE UNDERTAKER!! UNDERTAKER'S WIG JUST FELL OFF AND HE LOOKS PISSED!! OH WE GOT A SLOBBERKNOCKER ON OUR HANDS RIGHT NOW FOLKS!!


I want it to be more like when Stephanie got her shirt ripped off. I want Taker running from the ring covering his head in embarrassment.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Why didnt he just come back as the ABA? Would have been much better, made sense considering he is close to retirement, and would have made a more interesting feud.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just dont do match 

(No i actually would like to see it)

Give Taker a Hair transplant and extensions till next mania so he can have a fight with Cena in an i quit match


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I seriously wanna cry looking at that.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Im not reading through 7 pages but I'd like to know....Am I the only one who knows Taker has been going bald since 1997 and had fuck all hair on top at Mania last year?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but what? Wait, they PHOTSHOPPED in a Fireball to cover for his baldness, but they didn't photoshop in ACTUAL HAIR?

And would it have killed them to maybe have used an older picture, say from a year ago?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im gunna laugh at all you derps when it turns out he isnt wearing a wig


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Im not reading through 7 pages but I'd like to know....Am I the only one who knows Taker has been going bald since 1997 and had fuck all hair on top at Mania last year?


 I've noticed it for several years now. I was wondering what he'd do about it (I always thought he'd get a hair transplant). I guess he's gone the 'shaved head' route like Austin, Kurt Angle etc.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> That's so bad it's funny. The Undertaker must look like this under that fireball:


I've pulled some pranks in my time but I've never messed with anyones hair...great pic!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> im gunna laugh at all you derps when it turns out he isnt wearing a wig


Hoping against hope that you're right, after reading posts asking why they didn't just have the "wig" on at the shoot or photoshop it in...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Im not reading through 7 pages but I'd like to know....Am I the only one who knows Taker has been going bald since 1997 and had fuck all hair on top at Mania last year?


pretty sure 99% of the people who saw him knew this but hell he can shave his head off after win number 20 

deadman without hair doesnt feel right


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if he'll be the Deadman up until Mania, then at Mania surprise everyone and come out in his ABA attire.

He wouldn't need hair for that.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

If he came back as a bald ABA we'd see signs like 'ABA: American Bald Ass'.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> If he came back as a bald ABA we'd see signs like 'ABA: American Bald Ass'.


Still not giving up, are you...fpalm


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Knowing WWE, they'll make Undertakers hair loss into a storyline or backstage segment. Like someone randomly shaves his head or something.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I always digged the ABA, big evil gimmick more than his original deadman gimmick.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks ridiculous. Couldn't they just have him wear the wig he wore on Raw for the shoot?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A wig will come off during a long match... The only option is a weave, unless he is still completely bald. I'm more concerned with his attire than his hair. That low cut tanktop does his no favors. It just looks awkward as he gets older.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Something I wondered about Undertaker returning, why didnt' they just give him his hoodie when he returned instead of wearing the hat with a wig? You'd barely even be able to tell if he had hair or not(so even if he did wear a wig, it wouldn't have been as visible, but if you did see it, you wouldn't notice it as much)


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

The WWE, have seriously gone downhill....I thought the whole Austin/Taker symbol angle was bad (Not offended by it, but thought it was pretty tasteless, fucked up and stupid) but these days its worse...The talent they sign these days are muck, creative must spend the whole time staring at Stephs tits or havent a brain between them and now....now they decide to cover a bald man with fire instead of actual hair.....My God, I actually laugh....This cover is the icing on the cake


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The_Chief said:


> The WWE, have seriously gone downhill....I thought the whole Austin/Taker symbol angle was bad (Not offended by it, but thought it was pretty tasteless, fucked up and stupid) but these days its worse...The talent they sign these days are muck, *creative must spend the whole time staring at Stephs tits *or havent a brain between them and now....now they decide to cover a bald man with fire instead of actual hair.....My God, I actually laugh....This cover is the icing on the cake


If thats the case.. I dont blame them.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

.. this is it... the return OF THE AMERICAN BADASS!! get excited people!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait, he's actually bald?

wat.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Phenom...The Baldman.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

As ridiculous as this sounds, I think a bald Undertaker would benefit the story going into Wrestlemania.

Think about it, the Deadman is on his last legs, he was literally carried from the ring a year ago and was humiliated. Now as a broken man, a shell of the once glorious demon of death valley the WWE Universe once knew is nothing but an old dog. I think his baldness could represent the downfall of the Undertaker. Imagine HHH and HBK calling the Undertaker out on RAW, a man who destroyed them at past Wrestlemanias stands before them as an old man. The hair loss could contribute to the shock factor of just how broken the Undertaker is. It reminds me of Metal Gear Solid 4, when the once mighty Solid Snake has to strip down to his liver-spotted and ugly carcass of a body, showing us he is no longer the legend we believe he is.

Going into Wrestlemania, the Undertaker should appear weak and sickly. Making the audience truly believe that this will be the Undertaker's final match - And that the streak and the Undertaker himself will finally die.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> As ridiculous as this sounds, I think a bald Undertaker would benefit the story going into Wrestlemania.
> 
> Think about it, the Deadman is on his last legs, he was literally carried from the ring a year ago and was humiliated. Now as a broken man, a shell of the once glorious demon of death valley the WWE Universe once knew is nothing but an old dog. I think his baldness could represent the downfall of the Undertaker. Imagine HHH and HBK calling the Undertaker out on RAW, a man who destroyed them at past Wrestlemanias stands before them as an old man. The hair loss could contribute to the shock factor of just how broken the Undertaker is. It reminds me of Metal Gear Solid 4, when the once mighty Solid Snake has to strip down to his liver-spotted and ugly carcass of a body, showing us he is no longer the legend we believe he is.
> 
> Going into Wrestlemania, the Undertaker should appear weak and sickly. Making the audience truly believe that this will be the Undertaker's final match - And that the streak and the Undertaker himself will finally die.


Just want to make one thing perfectly clear here.....Snake is the shit....Taker, as much as I love him, aint nothing on Snake!!

Btw, can we call HHH liquid then?...Seen as they're both blonde, egotistical, jacked up idiots, hell bent on trying to take over their perspective worlds?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

^ I agree with this idea, could be awesome.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If Taker actually is bald I'm going to be so confused lol. It will just be.....weird. Like seriously _seriously_ weird. Taker - hair = all credibility gone. That's the key to ending the streak. Take away his hair, take away his credibility and you can win lol.


Like Aslan.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Redrox said:


> ^ I agree with this idea, could be awesome.


WWE Magazine editors are reading this now....Expect next months magazine with a pic of Taker with snake squatting on his fucking head


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

The_Chief said:


> WWE Magazine editors are reading this now....Expect next months magazine with a pic of Taker with snake squatting on his fucking head


Nah, I say a Bandanna or a "!" sign. Also Raiden as Cena, that guy who everyone hated now suddenly likes after watching his lasted promo videos.

Also I agree, Snake is the fuckin' boss. But you know what I mean, I cried a single tear when I saw my hero like that - I believe it would work for the Undertaker too.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> Nah, I say a Bandanna or a "!" sign.
> 
> Also I agree, Snake is the fuckin' boss. But you know what I mean, I cried a single tear when I saw my hero like that - I believe it would work for the Undertaker too.


I'll cry many a tear when I lose my hair


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry if this has been explained already but...... Is Taker supposed to wrestle wearing a fucking wig? This could be possibly one of his last matches ever, and they're going to make him look ridiculous. 

Also, what the hell did Taker shave his head for in the first place? I remember seeing the pictures a while back, I just assumed he would be biker Taker again.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it's sad they are trying to "hide" taker's hair-loss. i know his hair is a big part of his deadman character, but the undertaker is such a ledge that ABA with a buzz cut is just as acceptable.

no point in clinging to the last bit of hair like prince william #shavethatshitoff


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what are they going to do at wrestlemania ? thats what im wondering....


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe the magazine is trying to explain that Undertaker's hair caught on fire and now he's bald because of it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats fucking hilarious lmao Ghost Rider Taker,I smell a new gimmick.Have him come back out on a Bike.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol worst thing ive ever seen


----------



## Jigsaw* (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahaha! funniest picture ever on the cover of a wwe magazine.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why didnt taker just come back as big evil then? no one is scared of that deadman shit no more anyway and the fact he shaved his head destroys the gimmick even more imo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ghost Rider Taker?!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know why they just didn't have him wear his hat in the photoshoot with a wig, it looks seriously stupid.

1. They could me waiting until his hair grows a bit and then when its does attach extensions, there is still two months to go.
2. Could be written into the story somehow that he lost his hair or get it burnt off.

3. I wonder whether he has actually had something been seriously ill at all??


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

One way I could have seen it work is a buired alive match that he loses before WM.

Then come back as a bald, pale faced deadman indicating he actually did "die" and wants to go for one more match against whoever so he can rest in peace.

But no, we have "super saiyan" mode Undertaker. Complete with over 9000 wigs, all on fire.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I don't even know what to say other than holy photoshop botch job lol.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> One way I could have seen it work is a *buired alive match* that he loses before WM.
> 
> Then come back as a bald, pale faced deadman indicating he actually did "die" and wants to go for one more match against whoever so he can rest in peace.
> 
> But no, we have "super saiyan" mode Undertaker. Complete with over 9000 wigs, all on fire.


So it begins......


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Now The Undertaker looks like me...
But he'll never master my Bull Charge.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to :troll you all, but I don't think that photo is edited to hide his (lack of) hair.

http://psd-dreams.de/render.php?image_id=37799

Looks like the exact same shot to me. I'm not saying he isn't bald, rather I don't think that's the reason they made that cover. I thought it was because of the new Ghost Rider movie coming out and they wanted to play off it or something.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> he should've just come back as a racist skinhead biker and challenged mark henry


Poor attempt at humor right dere fpalm.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, that's the most pathetic WWE magazine cover I've ever seen.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

BURNING HAMMER said:


> Sorry to :troll you all, but I don't think that photo is edited to hide his (lack of) hair.
> 
> http://psd-dreams.de/render.php?image_id=37799
> 
> Looks like the exact same shot to me. I'm not saying he isn't bald, rather I don't think that's the reason they made that cover. I thought it was because of the new Ghost Rider movie coming out and they wanted to play off it or something.


Thank God he's not (totally) bald.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Honestly, that's the most pathetic WWE magazine cover I've ever seen.


I just realized it reminds me of that scene in The Empire Strikes Back where Vader's helmet explodes revealing just a face. Very bizarre.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So either Taker is going to go batshit crazy in his quest to face HHH to the point where he "shaved his head"- lulz or HHH will snatch a wig and reveal how old and sad bald Taker is and reveal his bald head- extra lulz.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Taker would look awesome bald.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Taker wearing mask like Kane! problem solved!


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Hes been away since Wrestlemania...he "shaved" his head. Has anybody entertained the theory that he had cancer/chemo?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Four covers without a single belt holder? Ahh, yes.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Munji said:


> Hes been away since Wrestlemania...he "shaved" his head. Has anybody entertained the theory that he had cancer/chemo?


If he would have a disease like cancer everyone would know that. I don't think they would let him even have one more match with a disease like cancer.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes people, you know, just shave their heads. Especially when they're effectively "off work" for nearly a year, they can do what they like to their appearance, maybe they were going for a ABA return and it changed? Who knows, but cancer isn't an automatic reason for shaving your head.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What was the Undertaker thinking by shaving his hair? He should never shave his hair until he retires.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

problem solved


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> If he would have a disease like cancer *everyone would know that.* I don't think they would let him even have one more match with a disease like cancer.


This is Taker we're talking about. We wouldn't know shit if he didn't want us to know.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

In retrospect he probably realizes he shouldn't have cut his hair.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Poor attempt at humor right dere fpalm.


Not any more than the NoD or Rodney Mack.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That hat has to come off sooner or later.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Makes me wonder how he is gonna wrestle at Mania. They obviously don't want people to know he shaved his head.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Original


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

#1Peep4ever said:


> it is indeed weird and would irritate the fuck outta me


idk i just find it funny that a good portion of the posters here openly stated "OMG WOULD MARK SO HARD FOR ABA UNDERTAKER TO RETURN", and now that hes got no/short hair, people say "OMG DO NOT WANT!"

So much hypocrisy on this forum, it's nauseating.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

looks like kane


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Original


Watch and zoom closely. 

Totally different pics mate.

________________________


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ I'm paying more attention to your sig.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

DAT SIG


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Don_Licra said:


> Watch and zoom closely.
> 
> Totally different pics mate.


No expert, but I think the facial expression and lines on his face mostly match. Can't tell for sure because the Magazine pics are too small.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

So he's ghost rider now?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Don_Licra said:


> Watch and zoom closely.
> 
> Totally different pics mate.
> 
> ________________________


your sig is heaven


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Original


Nope. Not the same pic.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont like making fun of bald people, while it is noticible on Taker, why did they not :

A) Photo shop more hair.

B) use an older picture.

C) Considering the money taker has, he should get the hair transplant.

But its not to bad on him though for his age. The picture is fucking horrible though.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

Undertaker can wear a bandana like Hulk Hogan has done in his matches.


----------



## Yandizzle (Dec 26, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> WTF are they going to do when he actually wrestles and he's been wearing a wig the whole time?


The storyline will be that Undertaker's hair was burned off in a horrifying WWE magazine cover accident, obviously.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Undertaker needs to embrace his baldness.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Original


When did Archer from Small Soldiers start wrestling?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> That's so bad it's funny. The Undertaker must look like this under that fireball:


I legit lol'd.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

The theories to why he shaved his hair is just ridiculous. Cancer? Really? He is almost 47 years old. His hair was badly receding. Watch his match with HHH again, long hair but it started almost halfway down his head. He was balding, it would have looked much better shaving it off.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Why not let the guy be bald? There are two hairstyles that fit a large, intimidating, kinda creepy wrestler: Long hair and baldness. It's not like he's switched to a faded flat-top fro. This fits his gimmick.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Seems legit

Maybe he really looks like this under his hat.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like the idea of Triple H setting Undertaker on fire. HHH doesn't want to fight the Undertaker, but the Taker insists on doing so and starts to threaten HHH and his family! Perhaps put Stephanie in this mix. After weeks of threads and horror. Triple H finds Undertakers "Room" (where he watched the video in Raw last week) and sets him on fire. Word is that Undertaker cannot compete at Wrestlemania but Triple H will have a match, according to Lauriniatis. At Wrestlemania Triple H is in the ring! The Light goes out and the taker comes in with a bald look and angry as ever.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> This degrading of the deadman upsets me


Agreed! 

:batista3

:hhh

:bron3


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

he also needs to stop dying his hair to black. we all know he is a ginger and that he also can't use spray tan. it looks ridiculous.


----------



## HLOTN (Feb 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks they're going to pull a "Hook" on us? I'm sure Vince and Undertaker spoke before he actually decided to shave his head, and I think it fits into the story quite well. During the match at Wrestlemania, Triple H could "accidently" (kayfabe) remove his wig and be stunned. It would portray the Undertaker's character is near broken - a shell of his former self, similarly how it did Captain Hook in the movie "Hook". Odd comparison, I know, but it would be quite a moment for the audience too. Peter Pan returned the wig to Hook as a sign of a respect, and I could envision Triple H doing this for Undertaker. I'm not sure if this is a possibility, but I think people are totally overreacting. Whatever happens it doesn't matter really, Undertaker is coming to the end of his career and shaving his head isn't going to do much really.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If theres a fan out there who it matters too whether Taker shaved his head or not....thats a sad sad little person.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Taker can walk into Wrestlemania bald in a pink skirt, singing lollypop in a falsetto voice, and still be the most bad ass wrestler ever.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol its time for the undertaker to retire...seriously


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

man that's a bad photoshop. They couldn't use another image of him because why exactly


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

that 'original' pic looks pretty damn the same to me. all it takes is a simple photoshop paste over to see if it is or not.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's wrong with being bald? :austin2


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

OKAY. 

i have solved the mystery.

the original pic does match, i checked it in photoshop.

but heres the thing as HHH would say. the original is from 2011, when he had hair.

so it seems they are making a deal out of his hair situation. on raw it seemed like he had a wig, so yea he prolly shaved it and their making it an angle. mystery solved!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wasn't that bald picture proven fake?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

heres the match up.

like i said, the original with hair is from 2011.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Underfakehair will probably wear a very snug wig for the match and, please please, retire after the match.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Full Nelson King said:


> Agreed!
> 
> :batista3
> 
> ...


LOL this forum thing with the wrestlers faces is hilarious!


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> He won the match but was a broken man. He got home, Michelle was disgusted and made him shave his head before locking him in a room with a shrine to HHH and making him watch the match over and over again. Evil bitch.


LMAO! :L


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> OKAY.
> 
> i have solved the mystery.
> 
> ...


Hmm... :hmm: Good to know. Hopefully WWE is just teasing the IWC, although I don't have any idea why they think we're worth it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its time Undertaker retired losing your hair isnt a good look


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm still not convinced that he's bald. I also don't believe he ever shaved his head in the first place. Because, why? He knew he wasn't retired last year, and frankly I believe the entire storyline was in place before WM 27; Taker just winning by a hair and returning a year later, where he's stronger than ever and gets his 'redemption' win over HHH.

Why would Mark Calaway screw with the Deadman mystique and character by sitting in the barber chair and saying, "Aw fuck it, just take it all off!"


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm still not convinced that he's bald. I also don't believe he ever shaved his head in the first place. Because, why? He knew he wasn't retired last year, and frankly I believe the entire storyline was in place before WM 27; Taker just winning by a hair and returning a year later, where he's stronger than ever and gets his 'redemption' win over HHH.
> 
> Why would Mark Calaway screw with the Deadman mystique and character by sitting in the barber chair and saying, "Aw fuck it, just take it all off!"


Maybe he was balding


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks hilarious...

Why did they not just picture him in his hat and wig (if he has actually shaved his head) it would have looked far better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe he will be going for the Skelator (for you He-man fans) look.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> That looks hilarious...
> 
> Why did they not just picture him in his hat and wig (if he has actually shaved his head) it would have looked far better.


everything would have looked better


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wrestlemania time will be interesting to see if hes wearing a wig


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wrestlemania time will be interesting to see if hes wearing a wig


It will be hilarious if the wig controversy actually draws in viewers.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, soon he'll be a digimon


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol ultimate humiliation. Having your wig fall off on live tv


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

too bad WWE has to resort to having semi-retired legends compete in PPVs.. during the AE they didn't have to do that, all the people on RAW were the ones on the PPVs. Bad photoshop.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

iMiZFiT said:


> Lol ultimate humiliation. Having your wig fall off on live tv


Hallucinate much?

"ZOMG Kaley Cuoco's nip slip was sooo hot"


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

You know, I do think a bald Undertaker could be cool, especially with how he is supposed be weaker now. Something a bit like Hook would be cool, how you feel sorry for Hook seeing him all old and bald.

Alternatively, is there a chance that Kane will come out after the conclusion of the streak match and set Undertaker on fire? That would be a cool chapter of their story imo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the f...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Taker should come back next week with the ABA gimmick and have him terrorize Steph because he wants a match. But the whole thing is stupid anyway he won does he really need a rematch. HHH didnt kill Taker because he showed up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish I could ban every person that says anything about the Undertaker bringing back the ABA gimmick.

This could give them the much needed gimmick to their match that is still a step-up from no DQ. Hair vs. Career match. If taker loses he has to shave his head and if Trips loses he has to retire.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Hiar vs career would be fucking stupid. WTF is hhh suppose to do with taker's hair?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dissident said:


> too bad WWE has to resort to having semi-retired legends compete in PPVs.. during the AE they didn't have to do that, all the people on RAW were the ones on the PPVs. Bad photoshop.


That's cause most of the former WWE stars were in a company like WCW or something. And WWE wasn't really known until the 80s, so any of the former stars that people knew in the 90s debuted in the 80s at the earliest.

As time goes on, there'll be more and more known former stars in WWE history.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Power ranger said:


> Hiar vs career would be fucking stupid. WTF is hhh suppose to do with taker's hair?


post it on his wall next to the big gold belt he got from the naitch..


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao oh my god, someones gonna get fired!

Couldn't they find the wig or what


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

LKN said:


> :lmao oh my god, someones gonna get fired!
> 
> Couldn't they find the wig or what


a wig like bruno sammartino had? or the one michaels had, which was more of a hair extension.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm still not convinced that he's bald. I also don't believe he ever shaved his head in the first place. Because, why? He knew he wasn't retired last year, and frankly I believe the entire storyline was in place before WM 27; Taker just winning by a hair and returning a year later, where he's stronger than ever and gets his 'redemption' win over HHH.
> 
> Why would Mark Calaway screw with the Deadman mystique and character by sitting in the barber chair and saying, "Aw fuck it, just take it all off!"



I don't understand why everyone is saying he's bald either. He's not. He didn't shave it, and a picture of him w/ his hair pulled back came out after that weird other bald looking pic. there is no reason for the undertaker to shave his head, if he knows he's eventually coming back. 


Now Kane on the other hand is absolutely wearing a wig. and it absolutely did get dislodged by cena a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

"The reason The Undertaker didn't appear live on Raw this week is because many backstage felt that having him appear with a noticeable wig would make the audience take him less serious. It was reported that several WWE superstars as well as other staff members couldn't stop laughing when they saw Undertaker wearing a wig on his return, so WWE decided to have him in a video package instead where the fans could barely even see Undertaker at all. He is expected to appear live on Raw as early as next week."


Anyone else surprised that a dirt sheet DIDN'T post anything like that


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

krai999 said:


> problem solved


TAKER 3:16 (Y)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

It was a mistake to come back as the ORIGINAL Dead-Man-Undertaker. He would've been better off coming back as the "American Badass on a Motorcycle" and people would at least accept his baldness. 


A Bald Dead-man gimmick, though? No.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> It was a mistake to come back as the ORIGINAL Dead-Man-Undertaker. He would've been better off coming back as the "American Badass on a Motorcycle" and people would at least accept his baldness.
> 
> 
> A Bald Dead-man gimmick, though? No.


agreed the American Bad Ass or Big evil is definitely succesfull enough to have a comeback. He also did win the title with that gimmick a few times. And let's all not forget it way more suits his reallife personality. I get that for most of you the zombie gimmick is nostalgia or legendary but i think it's time for a change.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

How will he wrestle with a wig?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> If Taker actually is bald I'm going to be so confused lol. It will just be.....weird. Like seriously _seriously_ weird. Taker - hair = all credibility gone. That's the key to ending the streak. Take away his hair, take away his credibility and you can win lol.


Hm, you may be onto something...

Triple H rips the wig off at WM, Taker collapses in the middle of the ring as if his bones and muscles just turned to dust. HHH pins him, streak over.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Obis said:


> Hm, you may be onto something...
> 
> Triple H rips the wig off at WM, Taker collapses in the middle of the ring as if his bones and muscles just turned to dust. HHH pins him, streak over.


that actually sounds just as bad as the infamous "FingerPoke of Doom". lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

to have Taker wrestle and have noone notice his wig. HHH will be taken out by someone mysteriously then the week before they'll have Taker face a mystery opponent. Take will come out then the lights will change and dim and SIN CARA will return from his injury and face Taker in a 5 star class. Taker will win from Sin Cara trying to do the Spanish Fly off the top rope only for it to be reversed into a top rope Tombstone. the dimming of the lights will greatly affect ppls vision. will make that Mania the best in a while and when the buyrates come out it wont be cuz of Rock but cuz of this match :vince3


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Obis said:


> Hm, you may be onto something...
> 
> Triple H rips the wig off at WM, Taker collapses in the middle of the ring as if his bones and muscles just turned to dust. HHH pins him, streak over.


Or, or -- stay with me -- they could do a 'mortified' angle. Taker is like 'I was so embarrassed I just let him pin me.'

That's it. And the entire WWE universe bows down to the King of Kings :hhh2


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> WTF are they going to do when he actually wrestles and he's been wearing a wig the whole time?


They will glue the wig to his scalp and hope it doesn't come off in the match. lol.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

He can wrestle a match with a wig there's places where wigs are made from natural human hair. All he gotta do is glue it to his head like the old ladies....

.or

There's the Boxley commercial...


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Using the ABA gimmick would raise its own problems. I mean, who _doesn't_ want to spend 17 minutes of an expensive PPV on watching Undertaker walk to the ring as the Deadman..?


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

What they should of done was had Taker come back as a normal guy . No fucking deadman gimmick . Just have him come out in a pair of jeans with a shaved head and say that HHH killed the deadman . I am no longer mortal . Let me prove that I as a mere mortal can still defend my streak .


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he should wear a really ridiculous, female wig, but everyone should act like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

HHH looks like he's dancing on a stripper pole.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

undertaker is the best thing in the wwe, bald or not. his 17 min walk to the ring raises more emotions than a 17-min match put on by 90% of the wwe locker room.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

but seriously , how is he gonna wrestle at mania with a wig ?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Come to the bald side Triple H!!!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

adil_909 said:


> undertaker is the best thing in the wwe, bald or not. his 17 min walk to the ring raises more emotions than a 17-min match put on by 90% of the wwe locker room.


There's really only one emotion....

hurry the fuck up


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks so bad. Just... so bad. :no:


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> undertaker is the best thing in the wwe, bald or not. his 17 min walk to the ring raises more emotions than a 17-min match put on by 90% of the wwe locker room.


Taker's entrance is usually my backup bathroom break if there's no Divas match at WM.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

taker is still the man the streak needs to continue


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

scrilla said:


> he should've just come back as a racist skinhead biker and challenged mark henry


THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats the point of him wearin a wig, unless it a good one that will stay stuck on his head, its pointless. although its weird seein Kane with legit hair.. google images type in. wwf (not wwe) kane backstage.. and their should be a pic of cena and kane backstage and he has a full head of hair.. recent pic. lol


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What I find most interesting about the covers of those "Wrestlemania limited edition" magazines is that not one of them feature any of the world champions/challengers (Punk, Bryan, Sheamus, Jericho). Goes to show you where the WWE's priorities will be lying this Wrestlemania imo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> but seriously , how is he gonna wrestle at mania with a wig ?


Thats what I wanna know


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Evolution said:


> What I find most interesting about the covers of those "Wrestlemania limited edition" magazines is that not one of them feature any of the world champions/challengers (Punk, Bryan, Sheamus, Jericho). Goes to show you where the WWE's priorities will be lying this Wrestlemania imo.


Yeah I know. Which is why I can't wait for Wrestlemania to be over and DONE with so that we won't have to think about any Streaks or Undertakers or Baldness anymore....


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

If he is bald, then why the hell didnt he just return as the American Bad Ass?

Think Taker being bald or having short hair wouldnt be so much of an issue then.


----------

